# libnodave + delphi



## Praseodym (18 Januar 2007)

moin moin, kann mir bitte einer mal erzählen wie ich z.b. mit libnodave vom z.b. db114 das erste dw auslese ???


danke, prasedoym


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2007)

Du willst das ja in Delphi machen. Sieh die mal die nodave.pas an, die mußt du in dein Programm einbinden. Die Funktionen darin sind erklärt. Außerdem gibt es eine Delphi-Komponente, die all das kapselt, so daß du damit nichts mehr zu tun hast. Die Komponte ist im Quellcode dabei, auch hier kann man sich einige gute Anregungen holen.


----------

